# Allergy to Ziwipeak?



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

wondering if anyone else had experianced problems whilst feeding ziwipeak?
Been using the venison dry.

*warning,* pretty disgusting 


But yeah, Noah has been having trouble with his stools for a while now, they've been very soft, basically pudding and absolutely thick in mucus, a couple of times he has just that, mucus.

Other than that he has been totally fine, so I haven't overly concerned but it's been going on awhile now soI purchased Protexin Prokolin+ paste, can't say I've seen it do much.

I contacted Ziwipeak to check If I wasn't overfeeding and I haven't been, if I cut back anymore there will literally only be about 4 pieces left and I'm worried he won't keep condition, I haven't weighed him recently so I don't know if hes been losing anything or gained but atm he looks okay.

So I thought I'd try one last thing before taking him to the vets and that was Chappie dog food and literally overnight the mucus has gone and the stools have started to firm up.

So what does this mean? he can't tolerate Ziwipeak? allergic? I thought it was suitable for sensitive tums, but in Noah's case it seems to be the culprit of his troubles?

Just bought a 1k bag as well, unopened but I guess I'm going to have to return it and look for another "good food"? I don't believe Chappie is suitable for puppies? only adults - so I don't really want to keep him on that but looks as though he can only tolerate bland things?

Hmm!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It sounds like it may just be too rich for him right now, or the protein source may be wrong for him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know my daughters cat had the same thing with cat Z/P and he has a weak stomach.My old sheltie has a weak stomach as well,he's ok on (Accana-)Fish for dogs is a good one but not the salmon one that upset him just the ordinary fish one it's ideal for dogs with sensitive tummies it says ! also they do a small kibble


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie gets very itchy when she eats the Venison Ziwipeak. she does alot better on the Lamb Ziwi . but her stools have always been very solid no matter what Ziwipeak she eats.

Are you feeding anything else like treats besides the Ziwipeak?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree...maybe the protein source. I've had a lot of dogs on Ziwipeak (all formula's) w/o any issue but we did have a puppy recently that couldn't tolerate the lamb. Usually lamb is the more "rich" formula but your pup may just not be able to tolerate the venison. You could try the lamb...or maybe they'd do better with a raw food w/o so much protein? The Honest Kitchen is a dehydrated raw but is more fruits/veggies. Granted I know dogs don't *need* them but they're ground up so they do get nutrients from it (all but one formula is a complete food). You could also try Stella & Chewy's but in all honesty we have more digestive problems on that than with Ziwipeak. LOL But it's worth a try because nutritionally I'd say thats better than Ziwi or The Honest Kitchen. 

Good luck!!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I usually use his ziwipeak meals for training, he has had two chicken wings for meal replacements last week which he was demented for and has had some dehydrated rocco chicken treats in the past, but before and after not much change, still horrible stools.

Now you mention it he has been scratching alot lately yet he is clear of fleas, so I guess its an allergy.

Chappie is made out of chicken and whitefish I think, very bland and good for sensitive tummies but Its one of those foods which would be considered "crap" due to the fillers and I think its owned by pedigree? I don't think there is a puppy version, so would he be lacking vital vitamins if he had to stay on this? or is it actually okay for puppies to eat adult food.

He isn't picky so would probably eat any food which makes things a little easier
I first started him on Orijen puppy which he couldn't cope on either, so I'm a bit wary of trying Acana BUT I think.. if chappie is anything to go by white fish is probably the best for those with sensitive stomach? and hopefully him, so will look for out wfish based ones.

The honest kitchen has one but not for puppies and Stella&chewys has only salmon, what other good brands are there? any recommendations? ;__; thankyou ♥


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

michele said:


> I know my daughters cat had the same thing with cat Z/P and he has a weak stomach.My old sheltie has a weak stomach as well,he's ok on (Accana-)Fish for dogs is a good one but not the salmon one that upset him just the ordinary fish one it's ideal for dogs with sensitive tummies it says ! also they do a small kibble


Which one is the Fish one? I can only see Acana Pacifica which is Salmon based? Is that the one you meant was good or the one that upset?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you change your pup gradually over five days to Ziwipeak? I just started feeding Lady the venison formula. She was gradually introduced and has been on Ziwipeak twice a day for about week now (so it is still new to her). Her stool remains firm but the volume is less and the color is much darker. Lady is 5.5 pounds and I have been feeding her 1 ounce per day. If you didn't change you pup gradually could that be related to the stool issue? Also, maybe you are feeding to much (although that does't seem to be the case).


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Alot of those foods you mentioned are correct for puppies too. They are "all life stages" food. A lady at a pet boutique told me that the 'puppy' label was nonsense. "Just a marketing thing". I have fed "NOW" food. Great for chi's. Tiny kibble. Comes from Canada. 5 star rating.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thrive & Embark Honest Kitchen formula's are both ok for puppies. Honestly...the dehydrated raws or a high quality canned food will be MUCH easier on tummies than any kibble will be--it's just the way it is. The Honest Kitchens Thrive is chicken based & their Embark is turkey based. It sounds like he is getting too much variety to me. Stick to one food that is easy to digest in itself until he has normal poos & then add in some training treats ONE kind at a time.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

susan davis said:


> Alot of those foods you mentioned are correct for puppies too. They are "all life stages" food. A lady at a pet boutique told me that the 'puppy' label was nonsense. "Just a marketing thing".


I agree! Most high quality foods are all life stages. You just have to feed more while they're growing (typically). ALL raw/premade raws that I've seen are all life stages...except The Honest Kitchen but like I said there are 2 formula's that are ok for puppies.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

He doesn't have any training treats atm, I just used the stuff from one of his meals instead of feeding him from the bowl.
The dehydrated treats he had a little bit of ages ago because they came free with the orijen when I bought it.

He's been on ziwipeak since about 7 or so weeks,he is 11 weeks now and other than the chicken wings last week he's not eaten anything else since then apart from perhaps the odd bit hes found on the floor, only yesterday where I decided to try the Chappie to rest his stomach and to see if anything would change.

Idk to me the instant change in his stools and removal of mucus when trying the chappie to rest his stomach tells me personally something in ziwipeak is irritating him? Isn't mucus caused by an irritation/inflammation of some kind? Perhaps I have been changing his food too quickly but I don't think continuing with the Ziwipeak is going to work? I don't want to make him ill, because the mucus does worry me and I don't want it to get irritated to a state where blood appears.

I need a food I can order of the internet and in the UK as I don't have any decent pet stores near me, theres just so much choice - I don't really know what to choose and so much inflicting advice! now worried fish would be dangerous cause I read they contain too many toxins rofl ugh.

I can't seem to find Honest Kitchen in the UK on the internet and the only grain free one is embark for puppies, assuming grain free is still the best way to go? I thought puppy food contained extra nutrients or something for growing? soo confused.. ><

I chose ziwipeak cause I liked the idea of premade raw and its benefits along with the odd chew on a chicken wing for teeth and from all the good reviews, really stuck now!
I would like to avoid kibble if I can as you say it doesn't appear as easily digested and I didn't like how hard Orijen was.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe before you try another make of dog food, you could try the other flavor of Ziwipeak? you said you were feeding venison i think.. so, try the lamb  ( or was it lamb you were feeding , so try the venison )


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

What about trying pre-made frozen raw?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm yeah I didn't realise you were in the UK--I don't believe they have The Honest Kitchen there.  Sorry. The Embark IS grain free too--bummer. 

I agree with first trying the lamb ZiwiPeak. It could be as simple as the protein (Venison in your case) that is causing the GI irritation. If that doesn't work I'd go with the frozen raw premades as mentioned above. Stella & Chewy's, Natures Variety, etc. Start with chicken. 

Hope you can find something other than the Chappie. Even if he does ok on that now--down the road you will more than likely have issues with that one. So it will be worth your while to try some of the other better foods first.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

MChis said:


> If that doesn't work I'd go with the frozen raw premades as mentioned above. Stella & Chewy's, Natures Variety, etc. Start with chicken.


Natural Instincts is a pre-made food in the uk, or Wolf Tucker 
I've fed both foods to my crew


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Cream Chi's said:


> Natural Instincts is a pre-made food in the uk, or Wolf Tucker
> I've fed both foods to my crew


Oh wolf tucker, I've seen this alot actually in alot of freezers in places, normally beside the rats and mice for snakes lolol 
but never actually caught the name and kept wondering about it but I recognize the logo, I see that they have an adult and puppy version though, not sure If I've seen the puppy in shops but I guess I could always ask about it.

I'm going to have a read about it, what are your thoughts on it?
Is it a complete food?

Will have a look at Natures too and compare I certaintly don't want to stay on Chappie just used it as you would with chicken&rice to settle his tummy, don't intend for him to stay on it.

Will see if the guy from Ziwipeak replies from a previous email and will mention to see if I can get a sample of Lamb from Ziwipeak , I do however also have a can of wet venison from ziwipeak, Should I try that when I wean him off chappie and see how he copes ? Or should I just write off Venison completely? Going to return the Venison 1k bag though, luckily I didn't open it! It's a shame, ziwi is so convenient.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I think both NI & Wolf Tuker are great foods & yes both complete.
My Kirby was a very poorly little chi and I honestly believe that NI
Saved his life


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Cream chi where did you buy the Natural Instinct?
I would have liked to try it but it says the minimum order is 5kg? I don't really want to buy that much and risk it going to waste if it upsets his tummy as well, don't want a repeat of the ziwi.
Going by the website the nearest stockist is an hour away, too far to just go for dog food.

pain in the arse! guess my only option left is Wolf's tucker so will pop in the local shop tomorrow to see which ones they stock, assuming it is wolf tucker that i've seen not 100% sure now.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You could try the ZiwiPeak lamb ... I had the same issues but only a very tiny little bit with Venison, switched to ZP Lamb and have perfect stools, completely odorless and very firm.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just had the same exact problem with Gemma only I was feeding her raw beef, not ZP. After switching her to boiled chicken and rice for 5 days, her stools went back to normal. I am wondering if she just couldn't digest the protein. Sounds like that well could be the case with Noah here.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Possibly, I would love it if it was the case because I would like to have continued with Ziwi, its just so fuss free! & Noah loved it too, though I think he loves any food saying that 
Will try and bug for a lamb Ziwipeak sample, I bought my last sample so not too confident I'd be lucky for a freebie, not sure they send them in the UK.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Possibly, I would love it if it was the case because I would like to have continued with Ziwi, its just so fuss free! & Noah loved it too, though I think he loves any food saying that
> Will try and bug for a lamb Ziwipeak sample, I bought my last sample so not too confident I'd be lucky for a freebie, not sure they send them in the UK.


That's a bummer that you had to buy your sample. I was sent a 226g free sample but Gemma wouldn't eat it, lol. Unfortunately it's the venison flavor, otherwise I would have sent the rest of the bag to you!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine had Gemma's issues with beef too ... I would say that's probably why ZP don't do a beef meal because many dogs have issues with beef and it's not like there's a shortage of cattle in New Zealand.

I wonder whether or not they'd ever think of doing a mix ...hmm time to talk to Nigel (one of the Directors) with whom I have email correspondence with from time to time - have y'all noticed how ZP generally answer email queries within 12 hours and are incredibly approachable? He said that they've had heaps of Chi people contacting them lately which is wonderful - ZP changing the world one dog at a time :toothy3:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

heartagram said:


> Cream chi where did you buy the Natural Instinct?
> I would have liked to try it but it says the minimum order is 5kg? I don't really want to buy that much and risk it going to waste if it upsets his tummy as well, don't want a repeat of the ziwi.
> Going by the website the nearest stockist is an hour away, too far to just go for dog food.
> 
> pain in the arse! guess my only option left is Wolf's tucker so will pop in the local shop tomorrow to see which ones they stock, assuming it is wolf tucker that i've seen not 100% sure now.


Morning, I used to buy my NI direct, I'd doubt that 'raw' would upset him, you could give them a call they are very helpful (and also own Chihuahuas as well as other dogs) Where abouts in the UK are you? 

Sara x


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Cream Chi's said:


> Morning, I used to buy my NI direct, I'd doubt that 'raw' would upset him, you could give them a call they are very helpful (and also own Chihuahuas as well as other dogs) Where abouts in the UK are you?
> 
> Sara x


Yeah I saw their facebook and saw your chi's & theres on there haha.
I'm in Kent.
What do you feed your chi's now?

I didn't manage to get into the petshop today before it closed to see if it was wolf tucker they have, I have feeling it might not though but has a howling wolf logo.



AussieLass said:


> I wonder whether or not they'd ever think of doing a mix ...hmm time to talk to Nigel (one of the Directors) with whom I have email correspondence with from time to time - have y'all noticed how ZP generally answer email queries within 12 hours and are incredibly approachable? He said that they've had heaps of Chi people contacting them lately which is wonderful - ZP changing the world one dog at a time :toothy3:


Nigel was the guy I was emailing also but haven't heard back since mentioning about the improvement since coming off it and if he thought it was an allergy.

Paid £9 x 2 last time for the sample bags ;( so unless I can get a freebie sample don't think I will be trying to lamb.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello again, if you look on wolf tuckers web site or Facebook you will see their logo  

My crew are all now fed on 'Lily's Kitchen' ( puppies have the trays & my adults have the tins/trays/ treats & the kibble too)


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh interesting, may I ask why you changed?
Noah was on lily kitchen puppy food at one point, I forgot about that, just those small ones I saw in waitrose to tie him over when I first got him as he came with utter rubbish food! some own brand from asda.

It seemed like a good food but looks very expensive for the size, was very tiny from what I remember!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally we don't think raw is safe - I KNOW people will argue and say there is evidence it is safe but to us it is too much of a risk. We fed raw for a fair while and always seemed to have a few problems. I know people say throwing up/pooing bits of bone is normal but it isn't to us... 

Also, I have an immune system problem, and our dogs are very 'kissy' so it is a big risk for me. 

We like the ingredients in Lily's kitchen and the fact it is organic and much of the new range is 'grain free' (Kirby can't have grain at all because of his chronic pancreatitis) Yes, it is expensive but our dogs are our world and we don't count the cost . It is the first food we have tried that suits all our dogs.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

How's is little Noah's tummy doing now? It's such a worry with such little ones!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for their input and thankyou Creamchi for answering all my questions haha !

I can understand your concerns, I wouldn't be happy either if Noah started vomiting anything!
His tummy seems alot better, just appears to poop alot more on chappie and still seems a bit itchy, I have been mixing a little bit of the wet tinned ziwipeak venison today & yesterday but if I put too much theres a hint of mucus irritation again so I'm just going to give the rest away.

I've ended up ordering a 400g bag of Acana Pacifica, so going to see how he goes on that, might pick up a few Lily Kitchen puppy trays tomorrow until that arrives don't really want him much longer on that chappie stuff but has proved very useful in settling things, def a good lazy alternative to cooking up rice &chicken!

I need something convenient really for when I'm out, once and hopefully he is settled on Acana, I think I will still continue with my original plan of feeding a chicken wing twice a week for an evening meal , since he loves it and for dental benefits and see how he does.

Will still keep a look out Wolf tucker and Natural Instict, NI especially would be something I would like to try but doesn't appear either will be easy for me to get atm ( though still need to check out which brand of premade raw I've seen in the shops is) thus my decision to just try out Acana for now.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning  good to hear his tummy is doing ok!! 

When will the Acana arrive? I know your not keen on Chappie but I would be a little worried to 'keep' changing his food & adding different foods until his tummy is right, so personally I'd hang on for the food you want to feed and then start a little of that every day mixed with the Chappie as you know his tummy is fine with Chappie 


JUST my views I'm not telling you what to do I'd never do that


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure, I hope this week!
Yeah I've decided to do that anyway, like you say too much change otherwise.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope it works for him


----------

